# Be gentle, it's my first time....



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

With a digital SLR!

Right, I enjoy taking pictures, even when I'm working, and I think I've had some pretty good shots out of my tiny little Sony cybershot compact, and a Fuji S5600 point and shoot pretend SLR.

However, I have wanted an SLR for ages and just got an unused Canon EOS 400D from another member on here. I currently only have the 18-55mm lense, I will look to first get a 75-300mm for trips to the Ring/Superbikes/other events, then a wide angle lense for quirky shots. A decent tripod will be sourced first of all, and purchased over Christmas.

Reading some of the threads on here by people like Damon (Bigpickle) really inspire me to look at what I'm doing and think about what I'm trying to achieve. From a technical point of view, on jobs like that green Lamborghini Gallardo I did recently, working in an underground carpark in London, the light was rubbish and my camera really struggled to deal with the low light conditions. I'm hoping that once I learn a bit more, being able to have better control over the SLR will allow me to use that situation to get more moody shots and emphasise different aspects.

Anyway, in the meantime, I was enjoying a day with my wife and seeing as it was such a beautiful day, we thought we'd go for a walk through the village and across the common to have a drink at the local pub (and laugh while 10 chaps from the village tried to put up a massive Christmas tree only to have it crash down 3 times...). Below are just a selection of the shots I took, including some of the cats enjoying the warm sunshine in the lounge, and some taken this morning of the frost on my wife's Audi.

Bear in mind this is my first go with a decent camera, but any feedback from the experienced photographers would be very much appreciated.






















































































































The common is home to it's very own breed of cattle that can be traced back to when this was a Roman settlement!
































































I'd like to look at some filters for the lense, are there any suggestions of some good basics?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Photos, for filters i would be looking at the Cokin "P" range, you can get the holders on ebay very cheap,dont forgot the adaptor rings for the different size lenses.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/67mm-67-Ring-...ryZ30066QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

then the the cokin filters are available through jessops etc.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't bother with filters, that's what PS is for, except for a Circular polariser of course, this is a must have for photography 

Very nice piccies BTW, loving the frosty shots 

Gary


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

No expert so can't offer any advice I'm afraid.

But that pic' of the tree against the blue sky is stunning :thumb:

Any chance of a high res' copy? I may well have it blown up and framed :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

You're very welcome to it Hair Bair, I'm rather flattered! PM or email me with your email addy and I'll send it over. 

Thanks for the other comments guys, it's all good stuff.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Shine On said:


> You're very welcome to it Hair Bair, I'm rather flattered! PM or email me with your email addy and I'll send it over.
> 
> Thanks for the other comments guys, it's all good stuff.


Chuz.

PM on it's way mate :thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Firstly the Canon 400d is a nice bit of kit for a beginner. Congratulations on taking that step into the DSLR world. I bet your enjoying the instant shutter release and being able to control the light more. It looks like you are taking things into consideration, especially composition and framing. Except for that first shot of the Audi!


Keep practicing the basics and you should see improvements as you go!:thumb:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Gary-360 said:


> Don't bother with filters, that's what PS is for,


Wrong! Get it right at the time of shot, NOT post-production.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

nogrille said:


> Wrong! Get it right at the time of shot, NOT post-production.


+1:thumb:


----------



## grayz (Feb 2, 2006)

Dude, couple of your cats are inside out!  Just playing mate!

Some wicked shots there, just stepping into the world of SLR myself, theres alot to learn! lol. Really liking the macro frost shots.

Grayz


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

nogrille said:


> Wrong! Get it right at the time of shot, NOT post-production.


If you have the time/money and the inclination to do so!

Why make life hard for yourself when PP can take the effort out with better results (if used properly).
I've been along the filter route myself so I'm not daft, but to carry an array of screw on (or slide in) glass around with you in today's techno-advanced world is foolish and expensive, unless you are on a specific shoot of course.

Just my tuppence worth.

Gary


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Some nice pics there


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Gary-360 said:


> Don't bother with filters, that's what PS is for, except for a Circular polariser of course, this is a must have for photography
> 
> Very nice piccies BTW, loving the frosty shots
> 
> Gary


Filters protect the lens aswel!

IMO Damage to a £20 UV filter is better than damage to a £200 lens.


----------

